# Our new coffee Table



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

My sweetie wants to replace our current coffee table with one she found on the inet.
DIY Storage Coffee Table & YouTube Video Tutorial! - Shanty 2 Chic

Since I am currently banned from any type of lifting and sawdust making (eye surgery), I decided to draw the plans. Got-er-done! :surprise::grin:

If I don't forget, I will be ready to get to cutting as soon as the doc releases me.

Note: I plan to use the project panels available at Lowe's. Since they come in 24 inch widths and various lengths, I hope to minimize waste. Plus I have a lot of stuff on the lumber rack.

After staining it with Rustoleum Kona and hitting it with a little clear stuff, it will be ready to go.

The current table has a base under it with hidden casters. I plan to reuse the base and build the new table to fit over it. No need to reinvent the wheel.

Our current table has survived two years but several slats have broken and had to be replaced. During the holidays, I covered the top with 1/4 inch plywood and a table cloth so it would be useful for folks to sit their plates and drinks.

The new table will have lots of storage under the lids.

The first picture is our current table (another internet sensation!).:surprise:

I will post some build pictures as I go.
Mike


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks like you got it all planned out Mike like always. I will be following this post.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Not bad at all. And you don't have to stick with the dimensions if you don't want to. If I were to make it, the only metal would be the hinges, and castors if I added those. I tend to go with no screws, no nails, in my projects, just glue and glue blocks. Works for me.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Mike, I built a similar one about 45 years ago. Difference was the lid, which was 2/3 opening and 1/3 fixed. After using it a few months, we found that the proud standing hinges were problematic, (couldn't shift something on top) and I replaced them with something similar to this: Hickory Hardware 2 in. x 0.5 in. Bright Nickel 165 Degree Opening Euro Full Overlay Hinge-P5120-14 - The Home Depot. I screwed a 2 x 2 on the fixed lid to accommodate the hinges. Hope you can get to the workshop soon and build the table.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Looking forward to the progress notes and finished project.


----------



## grantcarmichael (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks all. It will be simple with no fancy joinery. But it will fit in with the rest of the things I have built for our living room including the toy box, VHS Storage unit and the secretary.

The wood is pine and the finish is Rustoleum Kona. I like it and it dries in about an hour.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

JOAT said:


> Not bad at all. And you don't have to stick with the dimensions if you don't want to. If I were to make it, the only metal would be the hinges, and castors if I added those. I tend to go with no screws, no nails, in my projects, just glue and glue blocks. Works for me.


They use so many pocket screws on that web site that I'm sure they must be sponsored by Kreg  Not that there's anything wrong with pocket screws.

Should be a very useful piece. I think if I was doing it, I'd give the top a little overhang all round, with some sort of edge profile. Would make it easier to lift the lids, and improve the appearance IMO.


----------



## AndyL (Jun 3, 2011)

By the way I especially like your bureau Mike, did you post a thread on that project?


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I finally got started. It won't be a one day project like they said in the video. :surprise::grin::grin::grin:

I cut my pieces according to my drawing specs. It looks like a kit!:smile: 

As you can see, I decided to use a 2x4 for a support instead of a center support as was used in the video. It is glued and nailed in place. Should work out just fine. I like this idea better so the storage is open.

The dry fit looks good and it is ready for stain.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Last week we got the table stained and ready for the finish coat to be applied. Well...life intervened and all was put on hold.

I am feeling much better and hope to get started spraying the finish coat tomorrow. That is if the rain holds off. We have had a lot of hit and miss thunderstorms. More predicted this coming week.

My sweetie just retrieved the spray gun from the rack. I couldn't reach it. :surprise:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

And it's a done deal. I guess I did good because now I have to build two more! :surprise:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

well done Micheal!!!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> well done Micheal!!!


Thank you, sir. Our couch makes out into a bed, so my sweetie has already packed the coffee table with sheets, blankets and stuff for guests when they come in from out of town.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very impressive Mike.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Another well done project with great functionality.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

JFPNCM said:


> Another well done project with great functionality.


Thanks Jon


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

MT Stringer said:


> Thanks Jon


More than welcome.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Wow does that look fantastic ! Nice work Mike and wife 

Love the stain and really like how the hinges give it a unique look. Geez now I want to build a coffee table!


----------

